
Real-time data show virus’s hit to global economic activity - DangerousPie
https://www.ft.com/content/d184fa0a-6904-11ea-800d-da70cff6e4d3
======
ncr100
What is the gist of the article?

This page only asks me for money. I cannot read it without paying.

